# William Faulkner's Grave



## matt_paul85 (Aug 19, 2008)

William Faulkner's grave site. Just thought I'd share it, I'm sure someone on here is a fan. Didn't turn out like I wanted.. I'll retake some pics of it sometime soon.


----------



## matt_paul85 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hmmm, maybe he is not as well known as I thought lol. Any C&C on the pic??


----------



## MarcusM (Aug 20, 2008)

Decent HDR (I'm assuming it is an HDR), it definitely has the 'HDR look' to it though.

I had to look up Faulkner - I recognized the name, I just didn't know what he wrote. I read through some of his titles and still didn't recognize any...I'll have to check out some of his work though.


----------



## matt_paul85 (Aug 20, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> Decent HDR (I'm assuming it is an HDR), it definitely has the 'HDR look' to it though.



Yeah it's HDR, I'm still trying to get the hang of it. Any tips??



MarcusM said:


> I had to look up Faulkner - I recognized the name, I just didn't know what he wrote. I read through some of his titles and still didn't recognize any...I'll have to check out some of his work though.



I guess he's more of a local "celeb". He lived here until his death and wrote most of his books here. His house is beautiful! I'll have to go take some pictures there as well.


----------



## MarcusM (Aug 20, 2008)

I wouldn't be one to ask for tips - I've only attempted one myself:
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120634
The original can be found here:
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120636
Nothing spectacular, but I wanted to at least try it.

I'm actually not extremely fond of HDRs. I've seen a few where it worked extremely well and the shots look fantastic, but it seems like 90% are done poorly and way overdone to the point of looking fake.


----------



## matt_paul85 (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah, nothing wrong with giving it a shot. I've also seen a lot of HDR pictures that are really nice. I don't want to rely on this process to have good pictures, just thought it would be fun to try. I definitely want to get better at actually taking the pictures lol.


----------

